# For Faster Drying After A Bath



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

One tip I learned from one of Jodi Murphy's DVDs is this: After giving your dog a bath, wrap them in a towel for a few minutes - it really cuts down on the drying time. I actually wrap Karli in a towel (with just her nose and eyes exposed)and sit her in my lap and check e-mails or forum posts for a few minutes. Then I change towels and sit another few minutes. 

Groomers use a specific technique with the towel wrapping to straighten and flatten some coats and call it sacking out the dog, but I just use it to lessen the drying time. Most dogs aren't too crazy about the blow drying anyways.







Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always wrapped my dogs in towels after bathing them and let them sit on my lap for a bit
to absorb all the excess water. It makes for a faster drying time...and gives them a chance to
recover from the monster sprayer.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 4 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664340


> I've always wrapped my dogs in towels after bathing them and let them sit on my lap for a bit
> to absorb all the excess water. It makes for a faster drying time...and gives them a chance to
> recover from the monster sprayer. [/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: Yep. Got that same horrid monster sprayer here in my kitchen that requires snuggle time wrapped in towels in mommies lap to recover. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, we do the towel trick too, except we end up using more than one towel :brownbag:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I always wrap my two in a towel first, and in the summer when its hot I will just let them drip dry. Thats when the curls come in...lol


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I do the same with mine and they love it. Sophie burrows all the way into the towel, I think she's thinking if I can't see her she can avoid the dreaded blow dryer. 

I hope the actual technique is on one of the dvd's I bought because just wrapping them up really musses their hair up, makes it stick to their bodies, and makes it harder to comb out. 

I can't wait to get the dvd's! 

Linda


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I wrap Parker in a towel, too. He stays in wrapped in it while I'm cleaning his ears. The other thing that I do is I put the towel in the dryer for a few minutes to get it warm, not hot. When I pull him out of the sink, I wrap him in a nice warm towel. End result...no wimpering, shivering, pitiful dog.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LilGuyParker @ Nov 5 2008, 09:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664488


> Yeah, I wrap Parker in a towel, too. He stays in wrapped in it while I'm cleaning his ears. The other thing that I do is I put the towel in the dryer for a few minutes to get it warm, not hot. When I pull him out of the sink, I wrap him in a nice warm towel. End result...no wimpering, shivering, pitiful dog.[/B]




That's a good idea!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (vjw @ Nov 4 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664311


> After giving your dog a bath, wrap them in a towel for a few minutes - it really cuts down on the drying time. I actually wrap Karli in a towel (with just her nose and eyes exposed)and sit her in my lap and check e-mails or forum posts for a few minutes. Joy[/B]


Me, too! I call it "Me and Mommy Time".

QUOTE


> I put the towel in the dryer for a few minutes to get it warm, not hot.[/B]


What a simple, yet brilliant idea! THANK YOU!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Nov 5 2008, 10:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664505


> QUOTE (vjw @ Nov 4 2008, 11:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664311





> After giving your dog a bath, wrap them in a towel for a few minutes - it really cuts down on the drying time. I actually wrap Karli in a towel (with just her nose and eyes exposed)and sit her in my lap and check e-mails or forum posts for a few minutes. Joy[/B]


Me, too! I call it "Me and Mommy Time".

QUOTE


> I put the towel in the dryer for a few minutes to get it warm, not hot.[/B]


What a simple, yet brilliant idea! THANK YOU!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, I'm going to use both of those tips next week on bath day. I've always wrapped her in towels but just on the counter. I change them as they get soaked. Then I let her race around for a few minutes before the dreaded dryer comes out. Sitting on Mommy's lap in a warm towel might calm her down. :ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like such a loving and warming thing to do.....I might attempt it. 

I actually do a shorter version of the wrapping, but if I'm not actively rubbing them dry at the same time, they are wiggling to get loose and race through the house. For some reason my bed is a good place to rub around on when wet :smpullhair:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I always wrap them up give them to my husband to lay in bed with them while wrapped, clean up the mess they made in the bathroom trying to run away then sit with them and kiss them and apologize for "terrorizong them" (as they see it)..Snowy is very good with the blow dryer but Icy OMG she goes insane if she even looks at it. :wacko1:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: We always wrap the girls after a bath but we heat the towels first in the dryer ( it's pretty cold here)...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use a towel too...we have a towel warmer so I just grab it from that.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (saltymalty @ Nov 5 2008, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664543


> I use a towel too...we have a towel warmer so I just grab it from that.[/B]


We have a towel warmer too, but in the Master bathroom. We wash them in the utility room, too far from Master bathroom..Towel warmer is a great idea though!!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a thought, it does cut down on drying time, but u add time waiting while they are wrapped, so it kind of equals out. So, if u didn't wrap, and just dryed, it probably equals out as the same time.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I actually do a shorter version of the wrapping, but if I'm not actively rubbing them dry at the same time, they are wiggling to get loose /quote]
> 
> Wiggling is my problem! I used to wrap Frosty up tight and hold him for a few minutes, but so far Shoni is all wriggles and won't hold still for it. :smpullhair:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I wrap Bianca too, but she likes to nap when she's all wrapped up and usually sleeps in my arms for at least an hour. I need to cover her whole head so that only hre nose is barely out otherwise she has a fit. I guess bath day is very exhausting.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In the winter we warm the towels. In the summer we don't.

I usually bath Lacie 1st, wrap her in a towel and hand her to hubby. He changes to a second towel, and cuddles Lacie while I bath Tilly.

By then, it's time to trade furbabies. He takes Tilly and cuddles her in the towel while I blow dry Lacie and finish her grooming. 

By then, it's time to blow dry Tilly and finish her grooming.

Works for us. :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I always do the wrap, too. I call it Mommie and Me time! She curls up and practically falls asleep, after the torture of a bath. :biggrin: It's so wonderful to feel her warm little body wrapped up in the towel, against my chest.


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a great tip, thanks, I will try that next time I bath her.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Nov 5 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664646


> In the winter we warm the towels. In the summer we don't.
> 
> I usually bath Lacie 1st, wrap her in a towel and hand her to hubby. He changes to a second towel, and cuddles Lacie while I bath Tilly.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very efficient system you've worked out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a question regarding towels ... I hope this isn't too off topic ....

I have a bunch of towels for the babies - ranging from my old (quite thin) ones, to new ones that a lovely & fluffy & full.

I find that although the old, thin towels get really quite wet and I end up using more of them, I do find them more absorbent. Am I crazy? Logic tells me the fuller, fluffier (newer) towels _should_ be more absorbent, but I find myself reaching for the thinner (older) towels - does it make a difference?


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Nov 6 2008, 01:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664971


> I have a question regarding towels ... I hope this isn't too off topic ....
> 
> I have a bunch of towels for the babies - ranging from my old (quite thin) ones, to new ones that a lovely & fluffy & full.
> 
> I find that although the old, thin towels get really quite wet and I end up using more of them, I do find them more absorbent. Am I crazy? Logic tells me the fuller, fluffier (newer) towels _should_ be more absorbent, but I find myself reaching for the thinner (older) towels - does it make a difference?[/B]


I think it depends on the material and quality of the towels. Not all towels are made equal. I've only had to use one towel on Parker. Sometimes I even use a beach towel, because its length can wrap around him real good.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to use two to three towels on Uno. The first just sucks all the wetness out, the 2nd keeps him warm, and I'll use a 3rd if its a chilly day. He get wrapped up like an infant being swaddled except that I also cover his head. It does cut down on drying time and I'd much rather snuggle with him all bundled up than spend a great deal of time blow-drying him out. Sometimes he'll fall asleep right after his bath so I'll clean his ears then, too. I'm always amazed how tiny he is when his coat get all wet and flattened out after a bath.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the tip! I tried it on Milo and he was dry in 20 minutes! H'ray!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I used the warm towels after Angel's bath today. It was great for both of us. She snuggled down in the nice warm towel while I held her close. She did go to sleep. Ahhh, what a moment. Thank you for posting this idea.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

> One tip I learned from one of Jodi Murphy's DVDs is this: After giving your dog a bath, wrap them in a towel for a few minutes - it really cuts down on the drying time. I actually wrap Karli in a towel (with just her nose and eyes exposed)and sit her in my lap and check e-mails or forum posts for a few minutes. Then I change towels and sit another few minutes.
> 
> *******************************
> 
> I do the same thing. The other additional thing I do is take a very soft baby towel and gently pat his face, head and chin ... so, that when it's time to use the dryer ... his hair is quite dry by then.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 5 2008, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664362


> Yep, we do the towel trick too, except we end up using more than one towel :brownbag:[/B]


LOL..I can't use any less than 8 towels!!!!!!! per bath (the white gym ones come in real handy):

1 for the counter for the brush out before. 
1 for the counter for blow dry. 
1 in the kitchen sink wrapped over the baking sheet (so the water can drain...LOL). 
1 on the stainless steel counter next to the sink. 
1 or 2 rolled and placed behind the facet so water doesn't get all over the stainless steel back splash. 
1 on the wood floor beneath the sink. 
2 to wrap the baby in after the bath. 

:smpullhair:


----------



## Keri (Jan 24, 2008)

I have found a way in my grooming area to hang the towel and have the blow dryer warm it up during the last few minutes of my baby's bath and she LOVES it.


----------

